# LOST... I sure am!



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Anyone else watched the first few episodes of the new series???

I hope to god there's some half decent conclusion at the end of this series!


----------



## Wmffra (Oct 30, 2005)

Yep, 'lost' interest somewhat but decided to give it one last chance seeing as it's the last season . . .


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

I loved it!

My wife was watching it as well and could not make head nor tail of it :lol:


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Yeah, I pretty much lost the plot after a few series.

But still watching it in case of a half decent outcome 

Tony


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

Yep, also watched it and i'm confused! 

Hopefully it will make sense soon.......


----------



## Alzay (Jul 16, 2008)

I gave up after the last series, can't get back into it now, wasted so much time watching it going nowhere.


----------



## a15cro (May 13, 2008)

I have not watched it since the early days although the wife watches it.

Its on a catch up program now and just comes over as quite bizzare! Think i may just go to bed lol !!


----------



## bradfordfabia (Jun 14, 2008)

I stopped watching it halfway through season 4 , I caught the review show before the new series last night and I caught the bug again so I ordered season 4 and 5 .


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

rmorgan84 said:


> Anyone else watched the first few episodes of the new series???
> 
> I hope to god there's some half decent conclusion at the end of this series!


For a 'half mod' you are pretty bad at noticing threads already on the topic!!!


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

im uptodate and im also quite confused.

so locke is not actually locke, he is the smoke monster - who is the unknown guy that "found his loophole" when he was talking to jacob on the beach as the black rock approached....?


(if you dont watch lost you will have NO idea what that means :lol


----------



## Doc (Feb 2, 2008)

I watch it, have done religiously from the start and I am er....getting a bit lost now.

I think the outcome will be Blondie and MIB are two gods, fighting over what and what for I dont know.
They are currently fighting by taking over peoples bodies MIB locke and maybe sayid by Blondie.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

blondie as in juliet?


----------



## Doc (Feb 2, 2008)

Blondie as in Jacob under the statue with three toes  and MIB sitting next to him on the beach at the end of the last series.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

yea jacob did seem interested in sayid - by having hurley take him to the temple...and bringing him back to life...your theory is pretty good actually...


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

I lost interest when i watched an interview with the writer and said that he had only written to be one maybe two series but that the tv company wanted to drag it out so they could make more money which explains a fair bit


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Me and the wife have watched this without fail since day 1, on friday I said right we're going to get some answers now, after 2 hours we are both still Lost.:lol:

Worked out that MIB has found his loophole and Jacob has re-incarnated as Sayid, finding the 2004 LAX and present time running side by side confusing now, will it merge together at the end?


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

Great episode last night.

Some mysteries are being revealed, slowly, but they are also introducing other ones as well.

I do like Terry O'Quinn, I think he is a fab actor and always enjoy episodes that focus on him.

Who was the young blonde boy as well? Looks like Jacob re-incarnate?


----------



## mattc (Aug 12, 2008)

Watched it from the beginning.

I hope that it all sorts it self out this season. Not sure whats going on but it does need to sort itself out.

Yeah I recon young kid was Jacob, I think they are trying to say its perhaps a battle between good and evil at the mo. But still don't get the whole on the island and plane never crashed thing???


----------



## Doc (Feb 2, 2008)

Doesnt look like Sayid is Jacob, more the MIB taking over everyone!!


----------



## handicap7 (Nov 24, 2007)

I think the young blonde lad is son of the Aussie woman who went missing!?


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

handicap7 said:


> I think the young blonde lad is son of the Aussie woman who went missing!?


Aaron?

Interesting.


----------



## Awol (Jun 29, 2007)

think timings are wrong for that to be Aaron?

I am confused as to what part Christian has in it! among other stuff.

I cant believe Claire was claimed by smokey and so was Sayid? I wonder if the people in the temple are on a different side to Claire/now Sayid/ the little boy, dunno.

seems to be more and more questions rather than Answers.


Jacob and Smokey must have some common interest as Ben could call upon Smokey to help protect the island? 

I agree i almost lost interest in mid seasons but last couple have been pretty good!

Allan


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

I loved LOST tonight, particularly the end with Claire and her "friend" not-Locke.

Apologies to those who don't like it, but I love it, can't get enough of it


----------

